# Tog poachers ocean city- update!



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

Stemming off of this thread. http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/showthread.php?107052-Fishing-Report-Ocean-City-Togging

I was down there over the weekend n went to the inlet around midnight to toss some lures. I pulled in n saw the poachers just setting up. Same van, same outfits, everything was same. They are very professional in their organization of this. 
So I decide to follow them over to the rocks and fish about 30 ft away so I can have a good eye on them. It was low tide so they see below the sea wall standing on the rocks. I see them pull one up maybe 8" n toss it back. Few min later another comes up looking about 12" and they go over into the rocks n put it somewhere. I'm an avid tog fisher myself n have a good eye for telling an undersize fish by multiple inches. 

Soon as I see this I call DNR catch a poacher hotline. I give them a description and everything and they say NRP is n route and to wait. 20 min later they pull up in a Tahoe and 2 of them jump out. The poachers moved down the wall after seeing them and away from the fish. NRP starts talking to them and looking. I walk over n tell them what I saw n where. They scoured the rocks with flashlights and found undersize fish laying between rocks and the. A mesh bag stuffed up in a storm drain with more undersize fish in it. 
In tot they located 3 fish, all illegal and handed both of them multiple citations. I was quite surprised how seriously they took this arriving fast and conducting an in depth search. 

I assume these guys have a pretty big operation and are out here quite often doing this. I have pictures of the 2 men and their vehicle as well I'll post a little later. 

Heads up though to keep an eye out for these two and now DNR knows how they operate.


----------



## Padwas (Oct 8, 2013)

Great job! Hope everybody will start protecting the undersize fish


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Great job. Now we need everyone to get on board,


----------



## Rich60 (Apr 11, 2010)

Yeah one for the good guys !


----------



## doomdealer (Apr 10, 2013)

Good to see, but sadly, they will probably be right back at it.


----------



## redbucket (Oct 23, 2013)

The way i see it, who cares if it's a few inches too short. How often does one consistently catch legal ones.. I've never gone tog fishing, are they spawning right now?

If i drove 3hrs for them. Shooot imma get me some.


----------



## Croaker D (Apr 18, 2010)

Call me what you like but I do play the game fair I never keep undersized fish, but I will never call dnr on anyone fishing poaching or not its none of my business point blank let dnr do there job maybe some of you guys should apply. I wont do there job for them.... Sorry!


----------



## wvbud22 (Jun 9, 2011)

I'll call them. I never keep any. 
Just like to fish.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

redbucket said:


> The way i see it, who cares if it's a few inches too short. How often does one consistently catch legal ones.. I've never gone tog fishing, are they spawning right now?
> 
> If i drove 3hrs for them. Shooot imma get me some.


You don't want to fishing next to me and try to poach any fish.


----------



## wvbud22 (Jun 9, 2011)

I Shouldnt say never keep any but rarely. I do mind my own business but when youre next to me im gonna call you on the obvious undersized ones. 
Never had to call dnr on anyone but if you want a small fish that bad do it where im not. 
Part of it for me is meeting other fishermen and someone who is gonna keep shorts will usually not want to fish around someone who wants to bull****. They will probably move on.


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

redbucket said:


> The way i see it, who cares if it's a few inches too short. How often does one consistently catch legal ones.. I've never gone tog fishing, are they spawning right now?
> 
> If i drove 3hrs for them. Shooot imma get me some.


They are professional poachers. They are out there quite a bit and know what they are doing. DNR isn't going to think to check sewer drains n all that. That right there tells you that these guys know they are breaking the law. Tog are slow growing and one of my favorites to catch so I prefer to keep them around.


----------



## IIJoNII (Apr 19, 2010)

redbucket said:


> The way i see it, who cares if it's a few inches too short. How often does one consistently catch legal ones.. I've never gone tog fishing, are they spawning right now?
> 
> If i drove 3hrs for them. Shooot imma get me some.


I'm sure the size and creel limits are enforced for a purpose, most likely to maintain a healthy population. The fact that they've increased the size limit on tog significantly in the past couple of years suggests that DNR wants to preserve the species, somewhat.

Also, that's why they call it recreational fishing. If you're fishing for food, perhaps, a trip to the seafood market will be less costly and time consuming for you as tog fishing can be rather expensive. 

@ Croaker D: if you witness a misdeed and contact the authorities I wouldn't necessarily consider that "doing their job for them." Besides, there are always going to be more people who attempt to break the law than there are who protect it. 

Good job taking action, Kurazy.


----------



## redbucket (Oct 23, 2013)

I have no problem with what you did kurazyk. Esp since youve seen them poaching before. Hats off to you. I also see it being DNRs job. If they are that concerned, they should be around more. 

It's just that people kill em on party boats so whats the difference, ya know..? Don't bigger/older fish produce more eggs?


----------



## MisterBrown (May 22, 2012)

Fugg it...if you gonna poach...go hardcore or go home. Bring a big azz cast net to OC and load up on some pregnant shad...lol


----------



## MisterBrown (May 22, 2012)

But for real...I can see why you would poach for togs...I can't find them to buy LEGALLY...and DAYUM...they make the BEST fish stock...And they got that meat that is nice & firm for a good fish/seafood chowder.


----------



## Croaker D (Apr 18, 2010)

Ok let me say this I once pulled up to a pier in st.marys county maybe 30 seconds b4 the dnr officers pulled up to the pier. I got out the car and started walking down the pier there was one gentleman on the right side of the pier and a family on the left side of the pier both fishing. The family on the left side of the pier started walking off the pier trying to pass me and the dnr officers so I go down and look in the bucket they had no exaggeration over 30 3 to 6 inch rockfish! They left there rods, bucket, tackle boxes and bait right on the pier! Dnr actually asked me and my buddy for our fishing licenses and we walked up the pier when they did! They told us that they couldn't do anything because they didnt actually see them fishing. Ok I understand that so why did they ask us for ours they definitely didnt see us fishing and they checked the guy on the right cooler and license and he told dnr that the bucket and gear belonged to the family! He clearly stated that they had been there for a whille and he warned them about the size limit on rockfish and all they did was give the adults fines for no licences! But what about the guppy rockfish somebody had to put them there! How do fine for fishing without a license but not for the fish if you didnt actually see them fishing? After that day I felt disrespected and can care less about what another fisherman does whats the point!


----------



## Croaker D (Apr 18, 2010)

By the way I just saw a guy get a 100 dollar fine for 1 undersized croaker at 8 3/4 Ouccchhh! I will never get a fine fishing if the fish is to close just put it back!


----------



## Crawley (May 31, 2008)

But no fines for under sized rocks? Unbelievable.


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

Everyone talks the talk but few are able to walk the walk.


----------



## MDFisherman12 (Aug 7, 2005)

Kurazy Kracka,

Thanks for helping stop these guys for one night. I made the original post figuring people would make the effort to call it in. I was actually there on Saturday night and saw their vehicle and the same guys fishing. However, in the short timeframe that I was there, I didn't witness them keeping any undersized fish, so I didn't call it in. While I was there, the tog bite didn't really get going. I only saw 2 undersize fish caught/released. I was getting picked clean by a few small fish, couldn't get hooked up on anything. The blues and shad were clearly more active.

I'll keep an eye out for them whenever I'm there. It is very nice to know that you got such a quick response and they took action. I know for a fact I get frustrated catching 20 throwback tog for every 1 keeper... Part of it could stem from all the 10-15" fish that get pulled out of various locations. Not sure if the penalties will deter these guys (might just move locations), but maybe a few more keepers will show up in the next few years.

Thanks.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

MisterBrown said:


> But for real...I can see why you would poach for togs...I can't find them to buy LEGALLY...and DAYUM...they make the BEST fish stock...And they got that meat that is nice & firm for a good fish/seafood chowder.


Hey Dude, do it the right way. Here's where I catch my tog:http://morningstarfishing.com/index.htm


----------



## MisterBrown (May 22, 2012)

catman said:


> Hey Dude, do it the right way. Here's where I catch my tog:http://morningstarfishing.com/index.htm


Good suggestion. I am going to look into this. Good lookin' out!


----------



## mungk (Jul 11, 2013)

I was in the Royal Farms parking lot and a gentlemen suggested the morningstar as well. He had nothing but good things to say. 

Also to the OP, i'm glad you took the initiative to call DNR. It's gonna suck when the size limit keeps getting bigger each year due to poachers actions. 

Btw I didn't know you could catch TOG at night. Is it cause the inlet is so bright from the city lights?


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

redbucket said:


> The way i see it, who cares if it's a few inches too short. How often does one consistently catch legal ones.. I've never gone tog fishing, are they spawning right now?
> 
> If i drove 3hrs for them. Shooot imma get me some.


Part of the problem!


----------



## Steamer (Mar 13, 2013)

Totally agree with you Surfnsam, 

"PART OF THE PROBLEM"


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

Spoke with dnr today. Each got 1 count of undersized fish $250 prepayable. One of them had priors too for it. This won't deter them. I'm sure the profit they make on these fish is far higher.


----------



## mungk (Jul 11, 2013)

Thanks for the update.


----------



## MulGoGi (Dec 2, 2009)

Croaker D said:


> By the way I just saw a guy get a 100 dollar fine for 1 undersized croaker at 8 3/4 Ouccchhh! I will never get a fine fishing if the fish is to close just put it back!


hahah good one...


----------



## MulGoGi (Dec 2, 2009)

mungk said:


> Btw I didn't know you could catch TOG at night. Is it cause the inlet is so bright from the city lights?


same question i have. i have never caught a tog in a night time and never heard of tog being caught in a night time except one location....


----------



## gpwf20c (Jul 9, 2008)

I fished OC inlet 2 weeks ago saw the same dudes bright orange overalls, 2 old korean dudes had prolly 15-20+ fish in the bag most looked pretty short.


----------



## MulGoGi (Dec 2, 2009)

kurazy kracka said:


> I have pictures of the 2 men and their vehicle as well I'll post a little later.


so where are the pictures?


----------



## MulGoGi (Dec 2, 2009)

gpwf20c said:


> I fished OC inlet 2 weeks ago saw the same dudes bright orange overalls, 2 old korean dudes had prolly 15-20+ fish in the bag most looked pretty short.


wow 15-20? stella swb + tiralijo + 1200 yd of 100lbs pp mg right there. rich korean togger's rig.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

MulGoGi said:


> so where are the pictures?


I would refrain from posting any pictures of people doing illegal acts on this site or any other internet site or publication, the perpetrators who likely know the American Judicial System (hence the orange jumpsuits) conceivably could file a lawsuit for slander and defamation against the poster and this website


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

I'll post them. I've only been on here from my phone and not a computer so I haven't had access. I can email if someone else what's to do it before I get to it.


----------



## mungk (Jul 11, 2013)

Koreans are master toggers. Last weekend I was fishing one of the side streets near the bulkhead and was getting outfished by some korean ajumma's (ladies). Was quite humbling. Now that I know you can catch TOG at night i'm gonna try it at the inlet. I'll be on the lookout for these orange jumpsuit dudes.


----------



## MulGoGi (Dec 2, 2009)

mungk said:


> Koreans are master toggers. Last weekend I was fishing one of the side streets near the bulkhead and was getting outfished by some korean ajumma's (ladies). Was quite humbling. Now that I know you can catch TOG at night i'm gonna try it at the inlet. I'll be on the lookout for these orange jumpsuit dudes.


are you sure that you can catch tog in the night? well now i will give a night time togging a try.


----------



## mungk (Jul 11, 2013)

Apparently you can at the inlet. If you guys see a yellow toyota with stickers that's me.


----------



## thr3e (Jul 15, 2008)

mungk said:


> Apparently you can at the inlet. If you guys see a yellow toyota with stickers that's me.


yellow FJ Cruiser? dc tags?


----------



## Hooked4Life (May 30, 2014)

I've seen tog caught as late as the last bit of sun falling below the horizon so I guess it wouldn't be the craziest thing for them to feed at night if the water was illuminated by the city lights. Hmm....


----------



## MulGoGi (Dec 2, 2009)

Hooked4Life said:


> I've seen tog caught as late as the last bit of sun falling below the horizon so I guess it wouldn't be the craziest thing for them to feed at night if the water was illuminated by the city lights. Hmm....


exactly... i caught by sunset... never tried the spot i heard of togs being caught in the night time where the light shines.


----------



## mungk (Jul 11, 2013)

Yep Toyota fj. I was camping at janes island this past weekend and decided to make a trip to oc while the wife was sleeping. Got to the inlet around around 1am. First cast I thought was snagged... Didn't even feel the bite but I had a little baby tog. Right around 5 am the bite started to slow down. I think the tog at the inlet have funky sleeping patterns. 

Btw the bridge was packed. While I was fishing the inlet a buddy of mine was telling me that they were pulling out good size stripers. 

Thr3e were you the spear fishermen guy that talked to us?


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

redbucket said:


> The way i see it, who cares if it's a few inches too short. How often does one consistently catch legal ones.. I've never gone tog fishing, are they spawning right now?
> 
> If i drove 3hrs for them. Shooot imma get me some.


You sir, have got to one of the biggest idiots on this site. Real fisherman enjoy the sport of fishing not just the catching of legal keeper size fish. Who cares how far you drove. What entitles you to keep illegal fish while others can not? Play by the rules or don't play at all. Good job by the original poster. I have DNR # in my phone for this exact same reason. Glad DNR took the call so seriously.

John


----------



## mike horst (Feb 23, 2004)

Poachers are thieves, period.

Good job turning their sorry butts in.


----------



## thr3e (Jul 15, 2008)

No wasnt me.. but I think I have seen u before at OC and at Kip


----------

